# Thanks for the support :)



## Juerito (Dec 3, 2015)

so this is easier than I thought. And more fun too.
Right now I'm in Santa Cruz waiting for the bus to San Luis Obispo. I've been from San Luis Obispo up central California (blegh) to Sacramento, meandered my way through San Francisco, hitched down to Santa Cruz, and now here I am. There are lots of cool kids up here and I'm sad to leave, but I wanted to beat the rain out of here. My hitch hiking experience has been spotless, it's taken less than 15 minutes for every ride, local busses are cheap, and coffee shops provide all the free electricity for a 1.25 cup of coffee. Sleeping near on ramps seems to be my favorite spot, and I always seem to fin my way out of crowded cities before nighttime. 
Before leaving I was scared, mostly of the weather and the loneliness. Now I'm used to camping out by myself and waiting out rain. In all this lifestyle isn't bad at all, and can only get better when the nicer seasons come around. The only last hurdle to face is running out of money from my last paycheck, but so far 200$ has lasted a month and a half and that's eating out and buying bus tickets, not too shabby.
My point is, thanks for introducing me to this cool ass way to live STP, couldn't have stepped out without you.


----------



## angerisagift (Dec 3, 2015)

GL next step Dumpster diving or donating plasma #babysteps


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2015)

glad we could help! if you have the time, you could 'donate' some stories to our travel stories section


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Dec 3, 2015)

If you're nervous about cash, don't forget to check out Amazon Mechanical Turk. You can make pretty decent chunks of cash transcribing audio on there. Takes a few days for your account to be verified. Then there's odd jobs on CL, etc. etc. I'm sure you've done some research of your own already, so I'll just pipe down.
Oh, and you can always ask restaurants if they are throwing food away before they close. Don't forget food banks! You'll be fine  So happy to hear that you are doing so well. Congrats on taking the leap! I'm glad we could help ya.


----------



## angerisagift (Dec 4, 2015)

also Subways dumpsters have SWEEEEEEET bread and Little Caesar dumpster is good too


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 5, 2015)

Trader Joe's dumpsters are usually more open and fruitful!

Now is the time for a lot of seasonal sales positions in all manner of stores.


----------



## PennyRiver (Dec 5, 2015)

I need to start with the fact that I'm not near your area... My husband is a volunteer at a food pantry and it led to a job offer from a fellow volunteer, Nonetheless they have to throw out a lot of good stuff so...


----------



## Juerito (Dec 5, 2015)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> If you're nervous about cash, don't forget to check out Amazon Mechanical Turk. You can make pretty decent chunks of cash transcribing audio on there. Takes a few days for your account to be verified. Then there's odd jobs on CL, etc. etc. I'm sure you've done some research of your own already, so I'll just pipe down.
> Oh, and you can always ask restaurants if they are throwing food away before they close. Don't forget food banks! You'll be fine  So happy to hear that you are doing so well. Congrats on taking the leap! I'm glad we could help ya.


Thanks  yeah I've had a little luck on CL but haven't really tried anything else. && I always find if I'm at a restaurant someone assuming I don't have funds offer to buy me stuff, which I'll probably have to start takin since I'm down to 30$ . But I wanna look into food banks do they just give it out to people who show up? No loops to jump through?


----------



## Juerito (Dec 5, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> also Subways dumpsters have SWEEEEEEET bread and Little Caesar dumpster is good too


Forreal I've only been scoping out the local bakeries because they're always throwing shit out and I've found some dank pastries at the top of the pile. I haven't done it for nutritious sustinence yet though.


----------



## angerisagift (Dec 5, 2015)

yep yep Subway is SWEEEEEET.imo. also ,most food bank u need to show proof of residency


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Dec 5, 2015)

Juerito said:


> Thanks  yeah I've had a little luck on CL but haven't really tried anything else. && I always find if I'm at a restaurant someone assuming I don't have funds offer to buy me stuff, which I'll probably have to start takin since I'm down to 30$ . But I wanna look into food banks do they just give it out to people who show up? No loops to jump through?



It depends on the food bank. The majority of them are cool with walk ins, but some require appointments. You can always hop on a computer at a library and google "_____ City Food Bank". See what comes up. If you have to jump through any hoops it usually says so on the website. It's never hard to get food from them. Just tell 'em that you're a homeless traveler. They're more than happy to help. Some even operate like a mini shopping line where you get to pick and choose what ya want. At least half of my meals have been from food banks on this trip, and I've eaten *well. 
*
Remember to give them a hearty thank you. The volunteers appreciate it. It doesn't hurt to give back a bit by doing volunteer work at a soup kitchen now and then. I plan to do quite a bit of volunteer work when I'm back in my hometown for the holidays.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Right on man, this post is righteous. This site has helped me out a hell of a lot too. When I first started traveling it was Digihitch helping me out, I'm sad they went down. 

The internet is a great source for travelers. Fuck-n-a Google Maps (I have seriously used 'street view' to find out if certain on-ramps were hitch-able and find many-a-campsite), Weather.com, searching for soup kitchens, and porn. Cant forget porn. Can you imagine what this world would be like to still have to carry around hustler magazines with you? That would be end of days shit, yo. ::soapbox::

Good on ya. I want to hear some stories. ::snaphappy::


----------

